# Anyone like Roy?



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Some great Tele twangin' going on here.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5_kkK8Y2Ts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLhdS-8-YS8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BS9whXu8Cc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToFoHHXdBoM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpZRkk5jZTk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp4BlGXwSew&feature=related


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In 1974 I was a 16 year old glam and hard rock fan with a Les Paul bias. Chanced on Roy Buchanan opening for The James Gang and Soft Machine. He was amazing! It was an epiphany. Got rid of the Les Paul, bought a Telecaster, and changed my listening tastes almost overnight to more blues rock oriented stuff. Still listen to him regularly, and YouTube wouldn't be YouTube for me without him.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You know, I like Gary Moore, and few could attempt what he does and pull it off (like he graduated from The College Of Roy Buchanan), but his Les Paul tone for The Messiah Will Come Again misses the mark a bit. Great playing to be sure, but Roy's tone goes right to the heart. Roy also knew when it was time to say, "Enough already!" and in the meantime every note was meaningful. 

Fwiw.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Simply amazing. :bow:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I was lucky to see him in Toronto in the 70s. Can't remember which venue. Just his Tely into a Fender. 
He was wayyyy beyond anything I'd heard at that point in time. Tone and passion.
I don't think that there is anyone that compares....
:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw him at the Brunswick in Toronto around 84-85? Yep, He could play.

P.S. Mooh - what year was that LP you sold for Tele?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Roy was a great one.

"The Messiah Will Come Again" is my favorite of his-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On5372UztI0
Incredible tone, and tasty soloing. He had a remarkable sense of what to play & when & how.

Unfortunately he recorded too little, and left us way too soon.

On a different guitar discussion board someone asked if the Tele was a lead instrument. He got lots of flak--I posted the video above and mentioned Jimmy Page who played most of the early Zep stuff, and the Stairway solo on a Tele.

But nobody ever made a Tele sound as good as Roy Buchanan.

(Unlike Mooh though, I haven't switched to a Tele--I find them an awkward fit for my body. But that doesn't mean I don't appreciate the Tele.)


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Kinda embarrassing but I only discovered Roy Buchanan a few months ago, quite by accident. Some of his playing is sublime. I've heard a couple of pieces I didn't like -- he could get a bit too ice-picky at times for me -- but most of what I've heard is great. 
Thanks for all those youtube links.

(Although, as far as the "nobody ever made a Tele sound as good..." thing, I can't help thinking of Albert Collins


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950...Alas, I don't recall, and probably didn't know or care then.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Saw him at the Brunswick in Toronto around 84-85? Yep, He could play.
> 
> P.S. Mooh - what year was that LP you sold for Tele?


me too....that show had a big influence on my playing, especially the pinch harmonics.

That was a good venue in those days...remember seeing Willie Dixon downstairs around the same time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> (Although, as far as the "nobody ever made a Tele sound as good..." thing, I can't help thinking of Albert Collins


I never said nobody else ever got a good sound from a Tele. I even mentioned somebody else. Albert Collins is indeed another excellent Tele player. BUT--while other guitarists have got a great sound out of a Tele--nobody did it as well as Roy Buchanan. 

That's in no way intended to put done any other guitarist. Just to say something about one in particular.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw the PBS special on him around that time. Not the reason I bought a tele but sure an influence on how to make it sound sometimes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I keep a little picture of Roy above my desk.

There are lots of great Tele players, Jeff Beck, Rory Gallagher, Danny Gatton, but few are/were as original as Roy. He not only had great ideas of his own but combined other stylistic variables. 

Sweet Dreams.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

